# anavar



## pimprn (Jan 17, 2009)

Hello, anavar is used for cutting. I got my girlfriend some of this stuff, and she hasnt felt anything from it for 1 week. How long will it take before the effects kick in, her body type is lean.  Just wondering if anyone had any experience with this drug, and could give me some details with it thanks.


----------



## chrito (Jan 18, 2009)

if you got REAL anavar you need to feel diferent same day you take tabs man! for mans 40-50mg a day..womans only 10-20 a day ok
but your tabs are 100% fake i think!
get real human anavar tabs only! its hard to get it


----------



## BIGG D (Jan 18, 2009)

Anavar Takes About 3 Weeks To See Results. Anavar Easy To Obtain - Just Pricy !


----------



## BIGG D (Jan 18, 2009)

Anavar Takes About 3 WEEKS TO NOTICE RESULTS - GIVE IT TIME


----------



## Built (Jan 18, 2009)

What dose is she using, and how is she training? Has she used it before?


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 18, 2009)

She may not "feel" it. It's not that type of drug. Results come after weeks of discipline.


----------



## Built (Jan 18, 2009)

I've never heard of a woman not feeling anavar. 

???


----------



## chrito (Jan 19, 2009)

anavar is great gear if its real,but as i say your anavar is fake 100%


----------



## pimprn (Jan 19, 2009)

Well my aunt is taking it and she said it took her 3 weeks and there just little tabs.......i think there real though........my gf does cardio every day at  the gym and lifts weights also.


----------



## Built (Jan 19, 2009)

What kind of weights we talking about - what's her squat?


----------



## pimprn (Jan 20, 2009)

very light weights basically to burn calories, she wants to get definition......she is about 130 5'9ish i think lol.....


----------



## Built (Jan 20, 2009)

pimprn said:


> very light weights basically to burn calories, she wants to get definition......she is about 130 5'9ish i think lol.....



That's not how to get definition. 

That's how to get small and soft.


----------



## pimprn (Jan 20, 2009)

soft? i heard thats what to take to lean out more and get def?


----------



## Built (Jan 20, 2009)

No - high reps don't get you definition. If it did, all the soccer moms at the community centre's "toning class" would be SHREDDED.

High reps on a deficit burns off calories, but a lot of 'em are from muscle. So you get smaller and still soft. 

If she wants to get definition, she would want to train heavy, in lower-rep sets, low volume, minimal or no cardio, and run a deficit. 

The heavy training won't add any muscle of course, in fact she'll still lose SOME muscle, but not as much as she would have on the higher-rep, low-weight protocol. 
While dieting, she doesn't have enough calories to even maintain her current weight, much less add any muscle. It's just too metabolically expensive. But if she trains heavy, say a full-body or two-day split, no more than say 16 sets per workout, 5-8 rep sets, heavy compounds only she'll keep what little muscle she has on her 5'9" 130-lb body as she diets down. 

The more high-rep work she does while running a deficit, the more she'll drop muscle. 

Now if she runs 'var, this will help her keep a lot of this muscle so she WILL be able to get away with the shitty training she's doing. 

It just seems a shame to have to take drugs to accomplish what she could with no drugs if she used a better system. 

Or she could train propery AND take the 'var and get spectacular results. 

Up to her. Not how I'd do it, but hey, not my body.


----------



## pimprn (Jan 21, 2009)

ok will let her know makes total sense to me ill tell u how it goes....


----------



## Built (Jan 21, 2009)

It's what I finally did to get down to my avatar pic. 

When I did the high rep stuff, I just got super hungry and of course over-ate.

Cutting works the same way for women as it does for men. Most women don't realize this, and of course their boyfriends generally don't realize it either, but that's the way it is. Short, heavy workouts, minimal cardio, run a caloric deficit, keep the protein and fat up, drop the carbs - especially important for the chikas, since insulin keeps the alpha receptors in our leg-fat "alive". 

Damit.


----------



## Will Brink (Jan 21, 2009)

pimprn said:


> Hello, anavar is used for cutting. I got my girlfriend some of this stuff, and she hasnt felt anything from it for 1 week. How long will it take before the effects kick in, her body type is lean.  Just wondering if anyone had any experience with this drug, and could give me some details with it thanks.



How do you know it's real?
What dose?
Why would you feed it to your GF if you know this little about steroids?

One week is not enough time to notice any changes with anavar BTW, and if she has side effects, I hope she knows to blame it on you.


----------



## Whatsaroid? (May 19, 2009)

WillBrink said:


> How do you know it's real?
> What dose?
> Why would you feed it to your GF if you know this little about steroids?
> 
> One week is not enough time to notice any changes with anavar BTW, and if she has side effects, I hope she knows to blame it on you.



I was thinking the same thing, I would pay for a trainer and better food before I push var on my gf.



Built said:


> It's what I finally did to get down to my avatar pic.
> 
> When I did the high rep stuff, I just got super hungry and of course over-ate.
> 
> ...



Great advice here and past post. To add I'd like to see what her diet is...

Any updates?


----------



## Jonnyboy582 (May 19, 2009)

Wow, Built, thats good to hear! I'll keep all of that in mind - as I have always thought that high rep was the ideal "lean" way to work out.


----------



## TheRhino (May 19, 2009)

Jonnyboy582 said:


> Wow, Built, thats good to hear! I'll keep all of that in mind - as I have always thought that high rep was the ideal "lean" way to work out.



shoot when i was taking winny i did cardio like once a week and lifted just like he is saying with the heavy  lifting and lowering my carbs, i was wayyyy more lean then ever before when i was doing high reps, i dont do high reps stuff anymore.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (May 19, 2009)

TheRhino said:


> shoot when i was taking winny i did cardio like once a week and lifted just like *he* is saying with the heavy  lifting and lowering my carbs, i was wayyyy more lean then ever before when i was doing high reps, i dont do high reps stuff anymore.



SHE


----------



## Built (May 19, 2009)

Lol!


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (May 19, 2009)

Built said:


> Lol!



Don't worry Built! I got your back


----------



## TheRhino (May 20, 2009)

Dam it lol sorry bout that i can type for anything!!!


----------

